# Sr9



## Subfightersandman (Dec 5, 2008)

Im looking to get my first handgun and I am trying to decide on what to get, what do you guys think of the SR9 give me your thoughts, I have held the gun and i love it the only thing i dont like is how narrow the grip is.

Thanks Roshan


----------



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

I have a SR9 and am very happy with it. If you're not comfortable with the thin grip... look for something that feels better in your hand.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Was messin' with one at the dealer in od green.. sexy! Looks like a nice thin carry-capable gun even with the longer grip, but that gives it the ability to haul a lot of 9mm with you. Ruger did some work on these with a trigger safety or something but appears to be a solid gun. Looks like a relatively low bore-axis too, just from appearances.. which is a very good thing.

I'm like you in that I need a grip I can rap my mitts around.. I wonder if there's a hogue setup that'll fit around them? Try both backstraps on the grip.. you might like one or the other. I would be considering the SR9 a carry gun.. Therefore I'd way a little less-than-Sig comfort with a bit more ease in carrying not such a thick handled gun.


----------



## Subfightersandman (Dec 5, 2008)

I was not aware they made an SR9 with a blackened slide


----------

